# Root Sever Ports öffnen



## Fangschuss (13. April 2005)

Hallo erst mal 

Brauche euere Hilfe 

Wir haben mit unserem Root-Server (1&1) folgendes Problem. Sämtliche Port´s des Servers
sind dicht   können über Webinterface nicht mehr auf unserem Server zugreifen. 
Der Server ist aber Online läßt sich an Pingen. Gibts für so einen fall so was wie einen "Abgesicherten Modus"  wo wir zumindest den Port fürs Webinterface freigeben können ? 

Danke schön schon mal für euer Hilfe   

mfg Fangschuss


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. April 2005)

Hi,

kommt ihr per SSH noch drauf, d.h. ist der Port 22 TCP offen?


----------



## Fangschuss (13. April 2005)

Danke für deine schnelle antwort 

Es sind alle Ports dicht ! hab aber zugriff über das Progi "VNC" nun gehts darum welche Ports muß geöffnet werden um ins Webinterface zukommen und vorallem wie öffenen wir diese in "VCN"

EDIT: ganz vergessen ist ein Win-Server


Danke 

Fangschuss


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. April 2005)

Soweit ich weiß, werdet ihr mit den Sicherheitsrichtlinien Probleme haben, d.h. diese zu streng eingestellt haben. Bin leider kein Windows-Profi, vllt. kann Martin hierzu ja etwas sagen, da er schon einige Erfahrung mit einem Win2k3-Server sammeln konnte.

Tut mit leid, dass ich dir nicht weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## Fangschuss (13. April 2005)

Trotz dem ein Fettesdanke schöne für deine Bemühungen   

Fangschuss


----------

